# Compressing an .iso image



## gauravakaasid (Apr 29, 2007)

hi people, how do i compress an iso file? winzip cant, since it says it doesn't support file sizes so large. winrar cant, gives the error "cannot modify volume". it may sound stupid, but i need t know, coz when i try to write it to a dvd, it exceed the capacity. (am trying to write it as a data cd)

or if i try to write it from the image, will it work? also any freeware,simple iso editor around?


----------



## redhat (Apr 29, 2007)

U must burn the image to the disk.

Compressing it will not help if the size of the image is larger than that of your disk.


----------



## Harvik780 (Apr 29, 2007)

Well i have compressed dual layer xbox 360 games with winrar how come u can't??


----------



## shashank4u (Apr 29, 2007)

WinRar does support large files ....
and also try using 7zip from 7-zip.org, compression ratio 2-10 % and its a freeware..


----------



## [A]bu (Apr 29, 2007)

Use ISO buster..


----------



## xbonez (Apr 29, 2007)

hey i comfortably compress dvd iso images using winrar though the size difference is negligible. i guess an iso image isn't very good at getting compressed


----------



## gauravakaasid (Apr 29, 2007)

well, actually its a game iso. i have tried with winrar, but it gives the error "cannot modify volume". any workaround for this?


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Apr 30, 2007)

mean what do ya wanna do , simply the burn the ISO on the required media man , 

i think you're trying to compress the iso an save it as the normal file onto a CD/DVD , well i think that wouldn't be possible coz ISO contains a lot of metadata and filesystem info so that wouldn't fit onto the media if you try to write it as a normal file , just write the ISO sirectly using Alcohol 120% or ISObuster


----------



## Harvik780 (Apr 30, 2007)

U can select the option to split the archive into sizes of 100mb each and that way u can possibly compress the iso file.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Apr 30, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> U can select the option to split the archive into sizes of 100mb each and that way u can possibly compress the iso file.



well u'll achieve very futile compression ratios so it's better you don't try to compress it , if the image is larger than hte media n u really do want to write it as normal data then put it into a winrar archive , select the compression type to "store" n then select part siez that uwant the image to be splitted into , this way u can write hte image as normal data .


----------



## gauravakaasid (Apr 30, 2007)

thnx guys n zeeshan too for the replies, i guess i'll write it as an image only, n not a data file. one more question tho, wich softie do i use to insert a file into the iso image, widout altering it in any way.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Apr 30, 2007)

gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> thnx guys n zeeshan too for the replies, i guess i'll write it as an image only, n not a data file. one more question tho, wich softie do i use to insert a file into the iso image, widout altering it in any way.



well i use UltraISO to edit an image n it works perfectly


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Apr 30, 2007)

Using Nero, write your ISO by using burn from image option. I think you may require a blank DVD for that.


----------



## gauravakaasid (Apr 30, 2007)

^ i dint want to do that, coz i has another file to go along with the iso file. but now that seems the only choice.


----------

